# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Aluminium Profile Rack Discussion

## matashi

Trying not to go too off topic in the other thread, thus create this.

Some useful links for aluminium profiles

Sellers:
http://www.prestech.com.sg 

Fun Software for sketching:
http://www.framexpert.com/products/f...gner/download/

I have been playing with this software for the past 1 hour. Have drawn up my dream multiple tier rack to fit in the weird corner of my balcony. I have never plan to custom make this rack with the usual steel types cos i am almost certain i will never be able to sell it off in the future in the event i decide to quit this hobby or change set-up. After hearing quite a few forumers recommend, youtube and many reviews online about the aluminium profile can withstand heavy weight of tanks. I suddenly feel that i have a beam of hope  :Grin: 

In any case i decide to change set-up or quit, the rack can be dismantled for other purpose / DIY i have in mind. Of course this will not be happening overnight. Still need a lot of study and planning to make sure it works well.

Guys please post here all the poisonous links about what this aluminium profile can do. I am a willing party to go to the dark side of DIY.  :Evil:  :Evil:  :Evil: 

I'll show my first sketch-up with this fun software

This rack should be able to house
3 x 3/1/1
1 x 3/1/1.5
3 x 2/1/1
1 x 2/1/1.5

Attachment 46110
Please give me some comments!

My wife is peeping over my shoulder asking " Is this for fish again?!?!? "  :Opps:

----------


## AQMS

Is this one piece rack or two pieces?

----------


## Suzerolt

Are you placing any wood as a base for each tank? Or the tank will sit directly on the profiles? If so, I think it would be good to place a short length in the middle to support the center of the tank.

You may want to consider adding adjustable feet as balconies may not be flat. If so, get them to thread the end of the profile where the feet are screwed on

Also, think of of your wire routing. You may want to provide some space to mount an electrical trunking to hide your tubes & cables.

----------


## matashi

This is a 3ft and 2ft rack joined. The area used to join also serve as area where I place my wiring and adapters etc.
Also double up to support each other to prevent the whole rack falling over. Have kids at home, gotta be safe.

Suzerolt you are right, I probably need to add more support in between. The beauty of these racks allow me to add anytime . Loving this system. 

Yeah my balcony is not even. Probably will follow tank makers use acrylic plates to even up. 

I'm still trying to visualize how am I going to run my filtration. Too many tanks but don't like to have too many canisters. I like my friend's set up of a single sump that filters his rack tanks all together. But may not be a good idea for planted


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Suzerolt

Yep, acrylic plates will work.

This is the adjustable foot i was referring to. 
http://www.prestech.com.sg/Image.asp...0415500995.jpg

----------


## AQMS

Happy new year!!!!

----------


## matashi

> Yep, acrylic plates will work.
> 
> This is the adjustable foot i was referring to. 
> http://www.prestech.com.sg/Image.asp...0415500995.jpg


Can't see image?

Happy new year!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Suzerolt

Here is the image of the foot mount :

----------


## matashi

oh yeah i saw this part. just wondering if it really holds, the entire weight resting on that skinny bolt  :Razz:

----------


## Suzerolt

Pretty sure it will hold. Can calculate. Just email them for load rating. Moreover, there are multiple feet. Just divide accordingly.

Anyway, these are feet used in the manufacturing industry to hold up equipment that weigh a lot more.

----------


## matashi

Ooh that good to know. Wondering why this system is still not mainstream now. I see so many benefits over the standard steel racks. Anyone have any idea?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

DIY is not everyone cup of tea,anyway here most of us 
are so busy that we hardly have time or space to do all this.

----------


## matashi

I love to DIY, so anyone needs help to build stuff let me know. Who wants to be guinea pig for this aluminium profile rack?  :Laughing:

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> My wife is peeping over my shoulder asking " Is this for fish again?!?!? "


Tell her its a shoe rack!

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> I'm still trying to visualize how am I going to run my filtration. Too many tanks but don't like to have too many canisters. I like my friend's set up of a single sump that filters his rack tanks all together. But may not be a good idea for planted


A sump system would still be the most efficient considering the joint water volume. I do not think it is an issue for it not being a good idea for planted tanks. You can use the diffusers in each tank to maximise the efficiency or perhaps install inline diffusers in the outlet hoses. This actually excites me: a Magnetic drive pump to save energy for this set up.

Personally I think it is pretty weird to run so many plant tanks on top and side by side to each other. It does not appeal to me artistically. Perhaps I am not looking at the big picture here but it looks to me like an addiction gone out of control.

Do you know what is the strangest thing? My dad is talking about it too a few days back. The whole story is an absurd story for another new thread.




> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


iPhone rocks.




> Ooh that good to know. Wondering why this system is still not mainstream now. I see so many benefits over the standard steel racks. Anyone have any idea?


Longevity and strength would be my concern here. If it is that good, why isn't the mainstream adopting it? If something is truly good, I think it would be used by most people. I see your points there and I am actually secretly stalking this thread. Drats. It is no longer a secret.




> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


iPhone rocks.

----------


## matashi

Haha Muar_chee, I also wonder why is it not mainstream yet. Don't want to try and realize the faults. Since your dad already asking for it, why not you do it?  :Laughing:  Please do invite me to help out, I need to learn.

I have other tanks addiction like discus, angels, shrimps, corys and looking to explore plecos. That's why want multiple tank racks. My approved fish space is only balcony so want to maximize my play area.  :Grin: 

Yeah iphone rocks!

----------


## Suzerolt

A sump & aquariums can be custom built at a pretty low price if you go direct to the tank maker.
For reference, I got a 2.5ft sump tank built for $120 at Atlantic Glass (@ Upper Serangoon). Currently used for reef tank.

I've know folks who have sump tanks for their successful planted tanks. The level of filtration & bio media you can add to a sump tank is way more than a canister. Maintenance is a breeze too.
To minimize surface agitation / losing CO2 - Water inlet back into the display tank is under the water level. Water pipe into the sump under the water level as well.
If its primarily for fishes and lightly planted, then sumps are even better to handle the bio load.
A UV light or filter can be placed in the sump as well to handle the potential algae issues in a balcony.

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> Haha Muar_chee, I also wonder why is it not mainstream yet. Don't want to try and realize the faults. Since your dad already asking for it, why not you do it?  Please do invite me to help out, I need to learn.


You Berry Clever Hor? LOL.

I am just starting my research right now and I have a rough idea of what to do. I will be posting something if it ever does happen.




> I have other tanks addiction like discus, angels, shrimps, corys and looking to explore plecos. That's why want multiple tank racks. My approved fish space is only balcony so want to maximize my play area.


Oh then it sounds perfect. Looks like you might get this going faster than me. I will find out what I can and share it with you here as well.

----------


## matashi

Let's all share all info about this aluminium rack before anyone takes the plunge. I might not be going any faster cos I still have existing 2-tiers at balcony. It will take some time to decomm also. Too lazy to do so. Need get more info before going any further.  :Grin:

----------


## AQMS

> I love to DIY, so anyone needs help to build stuff let me know. Who wants to be guinea pig for this aluminium profile rack?


here is your chance....
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...x1x1-tank-rack

----------


## matashi

He wan steel rack leh. 211 quite easy to find. Sometimes marketplace will pop out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> He wan steel rack leh. 211 quite easy to find. Sometimes marketplace will pop out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes 3 tier 211, do your sale speech,like alum is better than steel... :Grin: 
You can do it...... :Grin:

----------


## matashi

I wait for muar_chee set up his first enough.  also I not selling anything. Don't pm me ask price ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> I wait for muar_chee set up his first enough.




Photo from Google Images.

----------


## AQMS

Have anyone bought from this company? I would like to know the price range,if it is too expensive i
will stick to teck cheong aluminuim at jalan besar stadium.Anyone?

----------


## matashi

Teck cheong have good price. But might have problem if you need lengths of less than 4ft. They can be persuaded to help but usually reluctant. Sometimes depends on their mood also.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

That is true... have you contacted Prestech for quotation?

----------


## seudzar

Erh.. Not to pour cold water, aluminium profile, it's property is too soft, it will not able to restand the weight of the tank

----------


## Suzerolt

Agree that Teck Cheong is cheaper but their minimum cut length is 1.2m. They use regular rotary saw & measuring tape & wont guarantee accurate measurement.

I've built a light stand with material from Prestech. 
For rough reference, 5m of 3030 profile (30mm x 30mm slot  :Cool:  is $42.50. The angle brackets are about $1.50. Slot nuts are about $0.60.
They cut to various lengths upon email request.

These profiles are used for industrial manufacturing purposes. 
Select the right sized profiles & cross brace design. Supporting a 3ft (300kg?) or 6ft (1 ton) is not an issue.

----------


## BFG

There are many tanks that are supported by these aluminium profiles. From long rectangular tank to 4ft by 4ft square tank are supported by these aluminium profiles. I've seen tanks from Germany to UK and USA and even in Singapore, are using these aluminium profiles.

----------


## AQMS

> Erh.. Not to pour cold water, aluminium profile, it's property is too soft, it will not able to restand the weight of the tank


It will stand heavy load if you know how to set it and choose the right profile.Here is a few example.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh....php?t=1692358
http://glassbox-design.com/2009/3-un...ds-from-japan/
http://166.78.194.236/forums/showthr...2196181&page=3





> Agree that Teck Cheong is cheaper but their minimum cut length is 1.2m. They use regular rotary saw & measuring tape & wont guarantee accurate measurement.
> 
> I've built a light stand with material from Prestech. 
> For rough reference, 5m of 3030 profile (30mm x 30mm slot  is $42.50. The angle brackets are about $1.50. Slot nuts are about $0.60.
> They cut to various lengths upon email request.
> 
> These profiles are used for industrial manufacturing purposes. 
> Select the right sized profiles & cross brace design. Supporting a 3ft (300kg?) or 6ft (1 ton) is not an issue.


Shoot! 5m 3030 for 42.50sgd!  :Shocked:  That is way out for me... i need around 12m 2020 profile. If i remember correctly i ever bought
2020 for 12sgd at 5m or 6m.

----------


## seudzar

Woah....! The profile they used are thick

----------


## AQMS

I was at Tech Cheong today afternoon,the cost of 5m 2020 profile is 24sgd
The price differ if you ask them to cut the 5m alum extrusion,buy the whole 5m is cheaper.

They do not provide cutting services but there is a shop across the road that do the 
cutting at 2sgd per cut.For even cheaper deal at 6m if i remember correctly for 12sgd 2020 profile go to Ubi ave 2
block 3027 Nee Hock hardeware company and Lian fu metal trading i ever bought it for them
and they cut it for you the dimension you want. 

I compare both 2020 profile from the two shop,the have similar look,only the extrusion pattern is slightly different
and groove are at the same depth but the one from Tech cheong look awesome!

----------


## matashi

> I was at Tech Cheong today afternoon,the cost of 5m 2020 profile is 24sgd
> The price differ if you ask them to cut the 5m alum extrusion,buy the whole 5m is cheaper.
> 
> They do not provide cutting services but there is a shop across the road that do the 
> cutting at 2sgd per cut.For even cheaper deal at 6m if i remember correctly for 12sgd 2020 profile go to Ubi ave 2
> block 3027 Nee Hock hardeware company and Lian fu metal trading i ever bought it for them
> and they cut it for you the dimension you want. 
> 
> I compare both 2020 profile from the two shop,the have similar look,only the extrusion pattern is slightly different
> and groove are at the same depth but the one from Tech cheong look awesome!


I've also seen Teck Cheong extrusion before, they look great. Problem is they are not able to precise cut the exact lengths. Might be a problem if building a tank rack. Are there anywhere that can cut precise lengths with reasonable pricings and quality compare to Teck Cheong?

Does Nee Hock or Lian Fu do precise cutting?

----------


## AQMS

> I've also seen Teck Cheong extrusion before, they look great. Problem is they are not able to precise cut the exact lengths. Might be a problem if building a tank rack. Are there anywhere that can cut precise lengths with reasonable pricings and quality compare to Teck Cheong?
> 
> Does Nee Hock or Lian Fu do precise cutting?


Yes Nee Hock or Lian Fu do precise cutting but you need to purchase the whole piece of alum around 6m.
Or you can buy at Teck Cheong and cut at Hiap leong metal blk336 just across the block.

----------


## matashi

> Yes Nee Hock or Lian Fu do precise cutting but you need to purchase the whole piece of alum around 6m.
> Or you can buy at Teck Cheong and cut at Hiap leong metal blk336 just across the block.


I also saw overseas have anodized aluminium in colors, Some even have wood grain coatings :Shocked: . I suppose locally we have only silver or black. Gotta squeeze some time out to take a look at all these places first to check on the profiles. I calculated my rack need about 38m but cut into a couple of hundred shorter pieces. Any idea do they charge if a lot of cutting involved?

At $12 per 6m, I'm looking at buying 7 x 6m at only $84 excluding all the fittings. Probably about $200 after all added in. I think it's still cheaper than customize a metal stand :Grin:

----------


## AQMS

> I also saw overseas have anodized aluminium in colors, Some even have wood grain coatings. I suppose locally we have only silver or black. Gotta squeeze some time out to take a look at all these places first to check on the profiles. I calculated my rack need about 38m but cut into a couple of hundred shorter pieces. Any idea do they charge if a lot of cutting involved?
> 
> At $12 per 6m, I'm looking at buying 7 x 6m at only $84 excluding all the fittings. Probably about $200 after all added in. I think it's still cheaper than customize a metal stand


I have only seen sliver colour here,black so far no. When i bought it they do not charge me on the cutting. Anyway around that block there are more than one shop selling alum,
Even the block across have it.At Ubi i am not sure about the connectors,you need to ask,at Teck Cheong connector cost at 2.50sgd each. Yes i agree buying a custom made metal stand is cheaper.

----------


## matashi

will have to drop by these places to find out more. Will update when I can  :Wink:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

First of all... big thanks to Suzerolt for highlighting this method of building and customizing structures.  :Well done: 

I'm also very keen on the possibility of using this material for modular stands and shelving (not just for aquariums, but also for portable storage and display mounts too).

Interestingly, so far no one has worked out the total cost of building an actual stand or rack yet in this thread (which i'd assume would be the main factor, since if its too expensive, it becomes not viable for most people).

So for cost comparison purposes, i did up a simple 2-tier aquarium stand design in the design software to work out the parts required and then got a quotation from Prestech for the cost of the parts.

Here is the basic design:



Its basically a 90cm height 2-tier stand that can hold 2 x 2ft tanks.

At this moment i just base it on 3030-8 aluminum profile... i've *absolutely no idea* if its too strong or too weak for the typical load of 2ft tanks at around 70-80kg each, so i'm still trying to find out how to calculate load capacity for such materials and structures (i'm not an engineer by training, so am clueless about such things). 

Can any aluminum frame experts help with this? How to calculate the load capacity?

Anyways, just for costing purposes, the profile lengths worked out to a total of around 7.2+ meters, and the quoted cost was around $67.80, which is as expected based on Suzerolt's costings.

The 3030-8 interior angle gussets/connectors are additional parts and the stand design required 24 sets of them, at $2.60 each, it totals up to $62.40. I'm not sure if there are cheaper or better alternatives as those are what the company recommended based on the shelf load info i gave.

There are also hidden L-shape designed connectors which look much nicer, but those cost $3.50 each, which would push the cost up higher.

End caps are cheap at just $0.60 each, so 4 of them works out to $2.40.

The foot mounts that can be adjusted for height and leveling came up to $6.40 each, so 4 of them will be $25.60.

So if all add in = $67.80 (profiles) + $62.40 (connectors) + $2.40 (end caps) + $25.60 (foot mounts) = $158.20

I guess the foot mounts could be omitted and we could just use the usual wood pieces-to-prop-up method (or the really cheapo folded paper method), so can probably save $25.60... hence total cost could be lower at just $132.60.

So at this moment, the figures work out to a cost comparison between $130+ for modular aluminum frame stand vs a $70 fixed conventional metal stand.

Do any experienced aluminum frame owners have any inputs on the design and parts choices? I would assume in my non-engineer way of "design" and parts selection (my maximum builder skill is only putting together IKEA shelves), there should be alot of redundant items and unnecessary parts/costs in my amateur stand design... it would be great if there are suggestions on how to save more cost in the parts (especially the connectors).  :Grin:

----------


## matashi

I feel aluminium profiles are more suited for more complex design stands that are not readily available in LFS. Standard 2-tier 2ft, 3ft, 4ft stands are mass produced by many suppliers henceforth the cheap competitive price. As for complex racks, considering the complicating designs or should I say the many welding process and the time the supplier need to finish 1 job, he/she is gonna charge more to cover for their overhead costs. Unless the supplier is your buddy or whatsoever, it will be costly. Perhaps someone who have customized a rack metal stand before can enlighten us with the price and we can use the same design to ask for a quote with aluminium profiles. I've seen multiple racks sold used in other forums for a couple of hundred dollars. Imagine the cost to customize from shop. 

The primary reason I am looking into this system is that I can dismantle myself and probably build another design rack for whatever purpose in the event I want to change set-up. (I know my itchy fingers too well) Then I will not be stuck with a rack that is going to be hard to sell as used in marketplace.

Just saying what I feel and think

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, i agree on the aluminium profiles being more cost viable if they were to be constructed into unique or special designs, that would really take advantage of their modular abilities.

I'm now scouring through the net looking at different ideas and frame designs that other people have done, some are really ingenious. Very interesting stuff.  :Smile:

----------


## Suzerolt

I know many folks DIY aluminum profile light structure because there are few commercial options out there.
Aluminum profiles are definitely more expensive but it gives the flexibility of say, adjusting the height of the light later on. 

For light stand, a 2020 profile is probably enough a 3ft Maxpect Razor

This is a calculator for max deflection. http://www.engineeringcalculator.net...alculator.html
This is a calculator for max compression loading (critical load to failure) http://www.amesweb.info/CompressionM...x#.VK6BuyuUd8N

I did a quick calculation. Assuming a 3030 profile of 1m height, the critical load to failure per vertical beam (with safety factor of 3.73) is 455kg.
Assuming 4 legs, the structure can hold about 1820kg.
A check on maximum vertical deflection of the horizontal beam assuming a distributed 100kg load is about 0.07mm

My engineering calculation knowledge may be rusty after so many years.....so take this with a pinch of salt.

----------


## matashi

> Yeah, i agree on the aluminium profiles being more cost viable if they were to be constructed into unique or special designs, that would really take advantage of their modular abilities.
> 
> I'm now scouring through the net looking at different ideas and frame designs that other people have done, some are really ingenious. Very interesting stuff.


Cannot agree more. It's very interesting indeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BFG

UA, on your design, why not let the leg be in 1 piece straight to the bottom instead of cutting it in 2?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> UA, on your design, why not let the leg be in 1 piece straight to the bottom instead of cutting it in 2?


Thats a good idea, and it would reduce the number of connectors required too.

In my case, i usually prefer the bottom of the stand to be lifted up abit off the ground so that it's easier to clean and dry the floor underneath, especially if water drip out of the tank during water changes. I was also trying to mimic the design of standard aquarium metal stands as close as possible for the purpose of direct cost comparison.  :Smile:

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

I like this thread. It is alot like my going into this hobby. Alot of theory and calculation. We all seem so sure about our numbers. But we do not dare pull the trigger.

I am still catching up on the reading. Will get back to it after feeding my mermaid.

----------


## matashi

> I like this thread. It is alot like my going into this hobby. Alot of theory and calculation. We all seem so sure about our numbers. But we do not dare pull the trigger.
> 
> I am still catching up on the reading. Will get back to it after feeding my mermaid.


Build a cage for your mermaid

----------


## AQMS

If it is like this i cage and burn it.
http://www.memecenter.com/fun/298251...blackbeard-wth

If it is like this 
http://www.memecenter.com/fun/152182/mermaids-do-exist
i built a king size aquarium bed  :Wink:

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

Aluminium cage and aquarium bed guys... Pls do not go off topic.  :Very Happy:

----------


## matashi

> Aluminium cage and aquarium bed guys... Pls do not go off topic.


the only thing that can distract guys from aquarium related stuffs are mermaids. can't blame us  :Laughing:

----------


## BFG

> Thats a good idea, and it would reduce the number of connectors required too.
> 
> In my case, i usually prefer the bottom of the stand to be lifted up abit off the ground so that it's easier to clean and dry the floor underneath, especially if water drip out of the tank during water changes. I was also trying to mimic the design of standard aquarium metal stands as close as possible for the purpose of direct cost comparison.


They do sell footing with rubber ends to prevent scratches. This footing is able to be height adjustable.

----------


## BFG

> I like this thread. It is alot like my going into this hobby. Alot of theory and calculation. We all seem so sure about our numbers. But we do not dare pull the trigger.
> 
> I am still catching up on the reading. Will get back to it after feeding my mermaid.


I have 2 plan for the use of this aluminium profile, 1 is for my new marine upgrade tank and the 2nd is a loft bed. Right now, I am still in the planning stage and choosing which profile to use. I would prefer to use the same profile throughout and am looking if there are installer for the aluminium profiles as well as delivery arrangement.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> They do sell footing with rubber ends to prevent scratches. This footing is able to be height adjustable.


You're right, can use their adjustable foot mounts instead of the 4 small profiles, that'll offset the cost of those extra profile pieces and their corresponding connectors... overall cost works out slightly more for the foot mounts, but then can get the ability to adjust the height to lift and properly level the stand.  :Well done:

----------


## AQMS

I collected my aluminum 2020 profile just now,total of 20 meters,10 end caps,20 triangle brackets and 50 inner brackets.
2020 profile per 5m is $27sgd,end cap is $0.50sgd and bracket is $2.30sgd  :Opps: ... All at Teck Cheong.



Looking at it make me tired already,there goes my weekend

----------


## Urban Aquaria

zerofighter, are you building a tank stand or rack?

If you are, do update on whether the 2020 profile frame can take the weight of all the filled up tanks. If 2020 profile is strong enough, then i can re-do my own parts list and save alot on the profile material cost.  :Very Happy:

----------


## AQMS

> zerofighter, are you building a tank stand or rack?
> 
> If you are, do update on whether the 2020 profile frame can take the weight of all the filled up tanks. If 2020 profile is strong enough, then i can re-do my own parts list and save alot on the profile material cost.


I am building a shelving unit. Actually 2020 on it own is good enough for 2 feet tank. The 2020 profile can be joint together to be a 2040 profile 4040 and so on you just need to buy extra connectors and these set up will
hold heavy weight.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I am building a shelving unit. Actually 2020 on it own is good enough for 2 feet tank.


Yeah, at the moment i'm all confused with working out the load capacity for these things, the online calculators seem to be based on steel profiles which i guess could be different from aluminum.

In the absence of confirmed load capacity data, my next best option to test its strength is do the "cave man" method, either stand or sit on the frame... or just place all the aquarium tanks on it, fill them up full and cross fingers it'll hold up.  :Grin: 





> The 2020 profile can be joint together to be a 2040 profile 4040 and so on you just need to buy extra connectors and these set up will
> hold heavy weight.


You've got a really good point there, the 2020 profiles can be combined together to increase their strength, and its a good profile size for most other common applications and structures too. Time to change my material selections, that will save a good chunk of cost.

----------


## matashi

Zerofighter, possible to post a pic on the cross section of 2020 with comparison with say an old type 50c coin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> Zerofighter, possible to post a pic on the cross section of 2020 with comparison with say an old type 50c coin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean by cross section? You want to know the thickness? 
2020 is 20mm x20mm.



At the moment i only have this piece picture taken. For those who are interested in the alum DIY project,do take note that the connecter screws are not phillip head they are all hex socket
you need a hex key to tighten it. Happy screwing.... :Grin:

----------


## Suzerolt

> I collected my aluminum 2020 profile just now,total of 20 meters,10 end caps,20 triangle brackets and 50 inner brackets.
> 2020 profile per 5m is $27sgd,end cap is $0.50sgd and bracket is $2.30sgd ... All at Teck Cheong.
> 
> Looking at it make me tired already,there goes my weekend



Looking forward to seeing the final product.
So you got it cut at a workshop near Teck Cheong?

----------


## Suzerolt

> Yeah, at the moment i'm all confused with working out the load capacity for these things, the online calculators seem to be based on steel profiles which i guess could be different from aluminum.


The formula for steel or aluminum structures are the same. Key parameters are 
- Cross sectional area
- Yield strength. (i.e. force required before permanent deformation). For quick calculation on max load, take the yield strength [N/mm2] multiply by the cross sectional area [mm2] to get force [N]. Then divide by 10 to get the load in kg.
- Moment of inertia

Found a calculator for profile. http://www.8020.net/Design-Tools-26.asp

----------


## AQMS

> Looking forward to seeing the final product.
> So you got it cut at a workshop near Teck Cheong?


Yes,my mistake is to leave it overnight there and the results are oil stains and small scratches on the alum.
I prefer the one at Ubi and it is way cheaper there.

----------


## BFG

Guys, in youtube, just key in 80/20 in the search box, there are lots of tutorial on this aluminium profiles.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> The formula for steel or aluminum structures are the same. Key parameters are 
> - Cross sectional area
> - Yield strength. (i.e. force required before permanent deformation). For quick calculation on max load, take the yield strength [N/mm2] multiply by the cross sectional area [mm2] to get force [N]. Then divide by 10 to get the load in kg.
> - Moment of inertia
> 
> Found a calculator for profile. http://www.8020.net/Design-Tools-26.asp


Thanks! That link helps alot, their calculator would cater to aluminum profile applications since its provided by the 80/20 aluminum profile company. Can have more confidence that the calculations are correct.  :Smile:

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Okay, i've put some figures into the 80/20 calculator and came up with some numbers...

Results are based on parameters of a 60cm beam fixed at 2 sides with 70kg load evenly distributed (like on a 2ft aquarium stand):

2020 = Deflection X and Y = 0.8151mm and 0.8151mm

3030 = Deflection X and Y = 0.207mm and 0.207mm

I'd assume that the deflection results indicate how much the beam will bend under load? If thats the case, then i'd assume lower the better. 

From the results, 2020 bends around 4x more than 3030, but both still bend less than 1mm, which seems to be "okay" i think (i guess as long as it doesn't bend so much until the beam looks visible bowed).

Are my assumptions correct?

Btw, i'm only calculating based on the 70kg tank sitting on just one single aluminum profile beam fixed to 2 points, not if the tank was sitting with its edges on a frame of multiple beams fixed to multiple points and vertical beams (which would be way stronger as the load is distributed across alot more profiles and supports). So it looks like a properly supported frame made with 2020 profiles would indeed be suitable for holding the weight of multiple aquarium tanks.  :Well done: 

That means the overall cost would be much lower and it'll come much closer to matching the cost of custom making a conventional fixed tank stand or rack, so it becomes a very viable option. Time to do my shopping and building!  :Very Happy:

----------


## matashi

Zerofighter, from pic it seems to be about the thickness of a standard 2ft stand. Is 3030 the same thickness as the stands made from n30?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> Zerofighter, from pic it seems to be about the thickness of a standard 2ft stand. Is 3030 the same thickness as the stands made from n30?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is roughly about the same thickness as a standard 2 feet metal stand. I am not sure about N30 stand,3030 is basically 30mm x 30mm.
If you go to Teck Cheong ask for conveyor system product list,they will hand you a photocopy of the list.

----------


## AQMS

> Okay, i've put some figures into the 80/20 calculator and came up with some numbers...
> 
> Results are based on parameters of a 60cm beam fixed at 2 sides with 70kg load evenly distributed (like on a 2ft aquarium stand):
> 
> 2020 = Deflection X and Y = 0.8151mm and 0.8151mm
> 
> So it looks like a properly supported frame made with 2020 profiles would indeed be suitable for holding the weight of multiple aquarium tanks. 
> 
> That means the overall cost would be much lower and it'll come much closer to matching the cost of custom making a conventional fixed tank stand or rack, so it becomes a very viable option. Time to do my shopping and building!


Hi UA if you are building multiple rack for 2 feet tank i recommend not to use 2020 for the 4 vertical beam, 4040 is safe just double up the 2020 profile.
And if you guys are not in a hurry to build one and want to safe cost even more but the connectors online they will safe you like 80%.

----------


## matashi

Connectors online? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## limz_777

you guys intend to leave it open or cover it up ?

----------


## AQMS

> Connectors online? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes online.Connecters are cheaper online but you have to wait for about a week or 30 days depending on which postal services
you selected. You can find the connecters for 2020 on robotics and cnc sites. If you want the site i can dig it out for you.

----------


## matashi

If you can post links here will be awesome. Benefit many others quiet campers here too 

Do they sell connectors for 3030 or 4040?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> If you can post links here will be awesome. Benefit many others quiet campers here too 
> 
> Do they sell connectors for 3030 or 4040?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes they do,you need to email them.Here are the link

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/937165

http://www.aliexpress.com/store/8348...+Fitting+Angle

----------


## AQMS

Say thank you everybody.... :Grin: 
He!he!he!...just kidding....
Happy shopping!! :Razz:

----------


## matashi

> Yes they do,you need to email them.Here are the link
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/937165
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/8348...+Fitting+Angle


ooh aliexpress. yeah they have one of the best prices online provided you can wait long enough for the shipping. So far i have no problem with the sellers about missing packages. most of them are tied down by the strict laws of aliexpress, so nothing much to worry about. Frankly speaking, my LEDs are all from aliexpress and i saved a good amount of money compare to buying from sim lim tower.

----------


## AQMS

If you want something fancy like adjustable angle support 
https://www.adafruit.com/products/1257

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Yes they do,you need to email them.Here are the link
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/937165
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/8348...+Fitting+Angle


Wow... i'm eyeing those sweet 2020 interior/hidden corner connectors, will probably be ordering a few lots of them. That'll massively cut the overall cost of my racks and shelves.

Thanks for the links!  :Well done:

----------


## Suzerolt

> Yes they do,you need to email them.Here are the link
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/937165
> 
> http://www.aliexpress.com/store/8348...+Fitting+Angle


Bookmarked. Thanks for the link!!

----------


## mUAr_cHEe

> Time to do my shopping and building!


Idol, new tanks?

----------


## AQMS

For those who are building an aquarium stand,you guys can actually built together with a light stand that can be slide around.
It is like an aquarium stand with built in adjustable hanging light stand..

----------


## AQMS

Something like this



That is a quick design 2x1x1 not up to scale just to give you guys a rough idea what i am talking about.
Bottom thick panel is for plug socket and aquarium tool to hang on....

----------


## bryan

If anyone is interested to take a peek, Qianhu is replacing their display tank cabinets with these alu. profiles. It's been left half done and exposed for a few weeks now outside the retail shop.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Looks like this trend is starting to pick up... maybe the shops are also following the threads on this forum too.  :Grin: 

I've just ordered a whole bunch of assorted connectors, covers and accessories from the aliexpress vendors... it so tempting to just bulk order 50-100pcs of everything they have since its so cheap and the extra parts can be kept as spares to modify or build more stuff.

Will post updates on my shelving and rack builds when i get the parts.

----------


## matashi

Afternoon I popped by Teck cheong. Was adviced 2020 is suitable for single 211 tank only. Multiple 211 rack should go for 3030. Multiple 322 and above should go for 4040. The Malay guy in shop also let me tested on their 2020, 3030 and 4040 profile racks. I also agree with his recommendations. 

Also enquires about the connectors. Those that are hidden do not have enough strength for aquariums. Unless each joint you use double hidden connector. That also means double the cost.

Aesthetics or cost efficiency
Choose your sides 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Thanks for sharing the info... i was also wondering about the relative strengths of the different profile sizes from those who have tested them too. Currently, i'm focusing on just using 2020 profile for the sake of modularity, much easier to swap things around and create new designs with one standard size. Will see if its viable to double or quadruple up the profiles to increase their strength at load bearing spots if required. 

If really need to use thicker profiles, then will need to adjust the frame designs and order more stuff.

Luckily the connectors from aliexpress are cheap enough that i can double them up and it'll still be within budget. Its still more economical to buy the profiles and cut locally though, so still got business for the local vendors.  :Very Happy:

----------


## matashi

Profiles should buy locally as need to make sure it's cut to the correct measurement. It might be hard to return if aliexpress vendor cut the wrong length. Connectors and accessories won't have such problem. 

I did have a feel of 2020 rack Teck cheong have inside shop. It really feels wobbly to me. 3030 and 4040 feels so much better. 

Like UA said, better to double up and quadruple 2020 profiles to increase strength. But the connectors costs are gonna be high too unless you buy from aliexpress in 50s or 100s 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> Those that are hidden do not have enough strength for aquariums. Unless each joint you use double hidden connector. 
> Choose your sides


Yes,those hidden brackets is not recommend for fish rack get the corner brackets like these it is slightly longer than the usual ones
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/prod...477772279.html

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Looks like i'll have to add in more parts orders before they ship... it's never ending!  :Laughing:

----------


## matashi

> Looks like i'll have to add in more parts orders before they ship... it's never ending!


Just tell yourself, since it's so cheap. Why not?  I always end up buying more than I need 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Just a quick followup on bryan's previous post, a friend of mine happened to visit Qian Hu today and he sent me these photos of their aluminum profile tank stand that's still in the midst of being assembled:





It seems they are using 4545 aluminum profiles and simply bolted together with standard 2-point corner gusset connectors, quite a simple setup. They also have another second aluminum profile stand that's also halfway setup with acrylic panels attached to the sides too (not in the photos). The tanks these stands would be holding should be one of those large 8-10ft ones (240-300cm) for monster fishes.

Thinking forward, i'm now considering just using 4040 profile aluminum profiles from the start instead for my racks that are going to be holding tanks (will have to quickly change my parts orders before its shipped)... it may be abit overkill for 2ft or 3ft tanks, but later if i decide to move on to even larger tank setups (maybe 5ft or 6ft? i can dream...) or perhaps make some higher load storage shelving/sturdy furniture out of it, i can easily reuse the same parts without worry.

----------


## matashi

Admins feel free to remove this post if necessary. I'm not doing any advertisement. I'm also not working with any aluminium profile supplier. Just sharing the info I have.

Price reference from Teck cheong: per 5meter
3030: $42
3060: $84
4040: $71
4080: $142
4545L: $82
4545HD: $92 (Heavy Duty)
4590: $184

Prices are subject to change from material costs. 

Hope this price list will help in everyone's planning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> Price reference from Teck cheong: per 5meter
> 3030: $42
> 3060: $84
> 4040: $71
> 4080: $142
> 4545L: $82
> 4545HD: $92 (Heavy Duty)
> 4590: $184
> 
> ...


Thanks  :Well done:

----------


## AQMS

> Looking forward to seeing the final product.
> So you got it cut at a workshop near Teck Cheong?


The frame and shelving are ready but only half way through installing it, here it is.
Frame is to be mount on the wall.


I grind the protruding metal piece to make it flat so i can use it to mount on the wall. 


Here it is after i flatten it out.


Secure it on the wall.


This is how it suppose to be..


I still have balance of 400cm out of the 20metre... will figure something out with it..

----------


## matashi

Clothes hanger?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> Clothes hanger?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Multi purpose shelving...

----------


## Urban Aquaria

That's a good idea for DIY shelving.  :Well done:

----------


## BFG

> Admins feel free to remove this post if necessary. I'm not doing any advertisement. I'm also not working with any aluminium profile supplier. Just sharing the info I have.
> 
> Price reference from Teck cheong: per 5meter
> 3030: $42
> 3060: $84
> 4040: $71
> 4080: $142
> 4545L: $82
> 4545HD: $92 (Heavy Duty)
> ...


Matashi, I am letting this stay as it is an industrial application that is being applied to the aquarium hobby. The pricing would not caused drastic changes, I would hope. Thanks for sharing this info!

----------


## matashi

Thanks. Hope to be of help to anyone interested to build aluminium profile rack

I do have another list in the connectors and end caps. Prices are about the same as discussed in this thread. I'm lazy to type all but feel free to ask if anyone need an exact figure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## BFG

Better for you to list them in this thread than to receive multiple pm for answer. It will be a chore to reply later on. Just my experience.

----------


## Suzerolt

> Admins feel free to remove this post if necessary. I'm not doing any advertisement. I'm also not working with any aluminium profile supplier. Just sharing the info I have.
> 
> Price reference from Teck cheong: per 5meter
> 3030: $42
> 3060: $84
> 4040: $71
> 4080: $142
> 4545L: $82
> 4545HD: $92 (Heavy Duty)
> ...


Thanks for the reference.

I was looking at my invoice from Prestech. I got 5m of 3030 & its S$42.50 (before GST). 
I had the impression that Teck Cheong was much cheaper than Prestech but it appears its just slightly cheaper.


Reference Prestech price (before GST)

5m of 3030 : $42.50. http://www.prestech.com.sg/Image.asp...0514361742.jpg
30x60-8 Gusset : $ 1.50 http://www.prestech.com.sg/Image.asp...1115581179.jpg
3030-8 Interior bracket : $3.50 http://www.prestech.com.sg/Image.asp...0713125310.jpg
3030 Slot Block $0.60 http://www.prestech.com.sg/Image.asp...0806114402.jpg
3030-8 end cap : $0.70 http://www.prestech.com.sg/Image.asp...2501351968.gif
Universal cable binging block : $0.20 http://www.prestech.com.sg/Image.asp...0609315003.jpg
Tool Slider : $3.30 http://www.prestech.com.sg/Image.asp...0601092759.jpg

----------


## matashi

I'm not exactly sure if Teck cheong charges gst or not. It's been sometime since I bought my LED light heatsink from them. Now I think prestech is a bit more higher on pricing, they can cut to the sizes you want while Teck cheong only minimum 120cm.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Whats the additional cost for cutting the profiles sourced from Teck Cheong? Or at the other workshops nearby?

----------


## matashi

I did ask and was adviced to go opposite Teck Cheong and cut the profiles there. It should be $2 per cut if i'm not wrong. Not sure if there is a bundle price if cutting a lot more.

----------


## Suzerolt

I made 5 cuts to the 3030 profile purchased from Prestech. So including GST, the total came to $45.50.
But as described earlier, Teck Cheong is marginally cheaper for both profiles & probably accessories. So that needs to be added up.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> I did ask and was adviced to go opposite Teck Cheong and cut the profiles there. It should be $2 per cut if i'm not wrong. Not sure if there is a bundle price if cutting a lot more.


I see... thanks for the info!

----------


## matashi

> I made 5 cuts to the 3030 profile purchased from Prestech. So including GST, the total came to $45.50.
> But as described earlier, Teck Cheong is marginally cheaper for both profiles & probably accessories. So that needs to be added up.


Does prestech charge for cuttings? If no, do you know if they have a limit on the amount of cuts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Suzerolt

Prestech does not charge for cutting. I had some lengths that were as short as 15cm long (to mount an auto feeder).
I'm not aware they have a limit of the number of cuts.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

Yeah, the quotation that Prestech sent me also didn't show any extra charges for profile cuts, i guess its just included into their prices.

----------


## matashi

that's good to hear  :Roll Eyes:  thanks guys

----------


## AQMS

> Thanks for the reference.
> 
> I was looking at my invoice from Prestech. I got 5m of 3030 & its S$42.50 (before GST). 
> I had the impression that Teck Cheong was much cheaper than Prestech but it appears its just slightly cheaper.
> 
> 
> Reference Prestech price (before GST)
> 
> 5m of 3030 : $42.50. http://www.prestech.com.sg/Image.asp...0514361742.jpg
> ...


The Disadvantage of Teck Cheong is that,they did not do cutting. How much is the shipping cost for Prestech?
Another cheap alternative is,order the Alum profile with Prestech since they do the cutting for free and order the brackets from AE.
The down side is the waiting period from AE.

----------


## AQMS

> I did ask and was adviced to go opposite Teck Cheong and cut the profiles there. It should be $2 per cut if i'm not wrong. Not sure if there is a bundle price if cutting a lot more.


No bundle price for cutting at Hiap Leong metal unless you are a regular there,yes it is $2 per cut.

----------


## AQMS

> I'm not exactly sure if Teck cheong charges gst or not. It's been sometime since I bought my LED light heatsink from them. Now I think prestech is a bit more higher on pricing, they can cut to the sizes you want while Teck cheong only minimum 120cm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Teck Cheong charges gst. The price list that you have is not with gst.

----------


## matashi

Yeah, I believe the best solution now should be ordering the profiles from prestech and get them to do all the cuttings. And order brackets from Aliexpress. 
UA, can you update the waiting period from AE once you receive your orders?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Yeah, I believe the best solution now should be ordering the profiles from prestech and get them to do all the cuttings. And order brackets from Aliexpress. 
> UA, can you update the waiting period from AE once you receive your orders?


I'll post an update when i receive the package, i guess it should be within the next 2-3 weeks (hopefully sooner).  :Very Happy:

----------


## matashi

> I'll post an update when i receive the package, i guess it should be within the next 2-3 weeks (hopefully sooner).


Great! Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

> I'll post an update when i receive the package, i guess it should be within the next 2-3 weeks (hopefully sooner).


Did you manage to change the bracket for 2020 to 4040 in time before they ship it out? If you dont i want to buy it from you that if you want to sell it. I still have a couple projects in mind which can wait.

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Did you manage to change the bracket for 2020 to 4040 in time before they ship it out? If you dont i want to buy it from you that if you want to sell it. I still have a couple projects in mind which can wait.


I managed to change my order in time and switched all the connectors to 4040 size ones, so no 2020 ones in my shipment. I guess you could just place another order directly with them for the 2020 connectors.

----------


## AQMS

> I managed to change my order in time and switched all the connectors to 4040 size ones, so no 2020 ones in my shipment. I guess you could just place another order directly with them for the 2020 connectors.


Roger that...

----------


## matashi

Went down prestech today talking to the boss with my work's rack that I need to do up. He showed me around his workshop and something I feel I need to share with everyone here. 
Attachment 46743
They use precision cutting machine right to the very millimeter. Have a peace of mind, no need worry about having not exact measurement profiles! 

On the side note, I ordered these from aliexpress on 9th Jan and they arrived today! 

Attachment 46744
Now I can start trimming my Monte Carlos!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## AQMS

Do they do delivery?

----------


## matashi

Yes for my company rack they do but end user I'm not too sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Urban Aquaria

That reminds me, i've received my order from aliexpress... actually it arrived last week but i forgot to collect it from the post office.  :Grin:

----------


## matashi

looking forward to your setup!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## acidjc

Good thread, was actually thinking of doing such rack to replace my old ikea rack. Thanks for sharing

----------


## felix_fx2

Good reference thread over here.

By any chance someone's used Alu profile in a outdoor application? concerned about corrosion resistance of the nuts/bolts.
Long ago thought about using Alu profiles but abit pricey for me back then.

Almost time to replace my 3 stands outside. hehehe

----------


## Shadow

Any of these Alu profile seller accessible by public transport? I want to make light hanger.

----------


## matashi

> Good reference thread over here.
> 
> By any chance someone's used Alu profile in a outdoor application? concerned about corrosion resistance of the nuts/bolts.
> Long ago thought about using Alu profiles but abit pricey for me back then.
> 
> Almost time to replace my 3 stands outside. hehehe


I was told aluminium do not rust. Not sure if it's true or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## matashi

> Any of these Alu profile seller accessible by public transport? I want to make light hanger.


Teck cheong is within walking distance from lavender mrt. 
Prestech gotta take buses depending on where you are going from


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Suzerolt

Aluminum won't rust. I'm using it as a light stand for my saltwater tank. I used higher grade 316 stainless steel bolts as well. The regular steel or 304 stainless steel bolts will rust very quickly.

Most slot nuts for aluminum profiles are zinc plated steel. Very corrosion resistant. 

My application has loads of salt spray daily and all is ok. It would also work in outdoor application. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

I just came from teck cheong, quite close, about 5-10 min walk from lavender MRT. They help me cut 2m, 2m and 95cm for my light stand. Unfortunately they does not sell all the accesorries though, probably I need to search from aliexpress.

By the way, MRT seems to be very short. My alu profile can't even fit the door. Inside he cabin, it probably about 5 cm from the ceiling.  :Opps:

----------


## AQMS

What do you mean accessories?

----------


## Shadow

I was looking for something to hang my light. Some thing that can move around left and right with a hook on it, I don't know what you call it  :Razz:  but prestech have it. I also looking for long screw to fix the alu profile to my cabinet.

Do you know if they can cut 45 degree angle? By the way did the price increase? I bought 2020 for $35 per 5meters.

Found the pic

----------


## matashi

$35?!?!?  just when I'm starting to do planning for other hobbies.

Shadow maybe can check prestech for the accessories you want? I've seen their store, lots of boxes of different types of parts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Shadow

sorry my mistake, I checked again the receipt, it was $33. Unless it include the cutting cost  :Opps:

----------


## AQMS

Definitely increased!! i bought it for $27 last month.
The accessories are expensive if you can wait,it will be better to order it online but
now is the spring festival in China so your shipment will be a bit late .

----------


## koky

Are there any other shops besides Prestech and Teck Cheong which sell these aluminium profiles and parts?

----------


## yashimoto

cool... can show us the finish product?

----------


## cloudwane

Hi all,

I'm looking to build a 2 tier aluminum rack for my fish tanks with spaces below to place the canister and other equipment below the tanks. Currently am having a 1 feet cube and a 2 feet fish tanks but may possibly upgrade the 1 feet to 2 feet as I think it is not possible to have both the different sizes. 

Any where I can get recommendation to help build up the rack and possibly what is the cost I'll be looking at?

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi all,
> 
> I'm looking to build a 2 tier aluminum rack for my fish tanks with spaces below to place the canister and other equipment below the tanks. Currently am having a 1 feet cube and a 2 feet fish tanks but may possibly upgrade the 1 feet to 2 feet as I think it is not possible to have both the different sizes. 
> 
> Any where I can get recommendation to help build up the rack and possibly what is the cost I'll be looking at?


You can refer to my thread on the approx. costings to build a 2-tier 2ft tank stand using 3030-8 aluminum profile and brackets:

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...109#post804109

Note that the parts and component costs are based on quotations i got from Prestech Industrial Automation (http://prestech.com.sg) as of Jan '15, so the pricings may have changed since then.

Ordering brackets and accessories from online sites can also save abit of cost, so you can check around and compare prices.

To place canisters and other equipment on the stand, you'll need to just cut an acrylic sheet or wood panel to fit onto the bottom tier to act as a shelf.

You could place the 2ft tank on the top tier, and the 1ft tank on the bottom tier, along with the other equipment.

While 3030-8 profiles should be sufficient for 1ft and 2ft tanks, if you want sturdier strictures or plan to use the parts for larger/more tanks or heavier items, then can consider 4040 profile, though that will also bump up the overall costs accordingly.

----------


## cloudwane

> You can refer to my thread on the approx. costings to build a 2-tier 2ft tank stand using 3030-8 aluminum profile and brackets:
> 
> http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...109#post804109
> 
> Note that the parts and component costs are based on quotations i got from Prestech Industrial Automation (http://prestech.com.sg) as of Jan '15, so the pricings may have changed since then.
> 
> Ordering brackets and accessories from online sites can also save abit of cost, so you can check around and compare prices.
> 
> To place canisters and other equipment on the stand, you'll need to just cut an acrylic sheet or wood panel to fit onto the bottom tier to act as a shelf.
> ...


Hi UA,

Thank you once again for your contribution on this. I will take a read through and find sometime to probably plan as well. Shall ping again if I have more queries.

----------


## BFG

Anyone knows if this aluminium profiles comes in black colour ? Or are there any colourful wrap thingy that is available ? Leaving it looking raw is a bit common .

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Anyone knows if this aluminium profiles comes in black colour ? Or are there any colourful wrap thingy that is available ? Leaving it looking raw is a bit common .


I've seen those with a black powder coated surface... i guess they are custom coated. 

You could probably just spray paint it to the color you prefer.

----------


## Suzerolt

Its possible to black anodize.
A check with Prestech shows that just the anodizing cost is 2x the price of the profile's typical clear cost
. i.e. say, 5m length of profile is $40. Black anodize treatment incremental price is $80. Not worth it IMO

----------


## Urban Aquaria

I guess just buying a few spray cans of your favourite color and DIY spray paint it before assembly would be more cost effecrive.  :Very Happy:

----------


## BFG

My fear is that the spray paint won't adhere to the aluminium itself and then runs down . Was thinking of getting heat shrink tubing as alternative , anyone knows where can I get them locally ? Looking for larger diameter ones .

----------


## AQMS

Spray paint would not last on the profile, black alum profile is very expensive.

----------


## jimbo73

Hi UA, chance upon your blog..was looking at a rack similar to yours. where did you purchase and the cost? tks

----------


## Urban Aquaria

> Hi UA, chance upon your blog..was looking at a rack similar to yours. where did you purchase and the cost? tks


Thats actually a steel shelving with powder coating, its designed for outdoor usage.

I got it from IKEA, here is the product link: 

http://www.ikea.com/sg/en/catalog/products/20174216/

----------


## TTerry

Hi everyone!

Pardon my ignorance, only now then i found out this DIY section...

Anyone mind to share your diy aluminium stand result?

Im still cluelessly waiting for my custom made metal stand, if still no reply, i may need to find alternatives...

----------


## tropic

Been awhile. Just curious if anyone has any updates to this thread or designs.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

----------


## BFG

Check out Tidal Garden channel on youtube , a lot of his stands are using aluminium profiles .

----------


## kklim

> Anyone knows if this aluminium profiles comes in black colour ? Or are there any colourful wrap thingy that is available ? Leaving it looking raw is a bit common .


Hammerite Direct to Galvanised Metal Paint should work on aluminium. I use the regular one for my wrought iron stand. No fading after two years.

----------


## tropic

Any idea if aluminium profile can be immersed in water? I have a feeling that the bolt n fittings may rust.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk

----------


## kms

I'm based in Hong Kong, its available from price right, ikea, Taobao and many hardware store, but you need to put a piece of wood underneath the tank, otherwise it would start to deform.

----------


## AQMS

You can buy black galvanized aluminum online on most shopping online platform.. I spent about 40sgd on my light stand .. Plus extra brackets with nuts and bold.IMG_20201129_183458.jpg

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------


## trevva

Just discovered this thread. You guys are lifesavers lol. I am contemplating on a project for a 100cm x 45cm x 40cm, 10mm braceless tank. 

Based on the rendering tool, it's a whopping 18.1m of material  :Crying: . Not sure if I should use 3030 or 4040. Any advice?

100x45x40.jpg

Will be checking out Prestech and see how much they will quote though.

----------


## AQMS

You can actually get away with 2020 profile... And cost wise here it will be expensive especially the brackets and nuts and bolt. Anyway I have 7pcs anodized black 4040 profile measuring at around 1.5m each. Pm me if you want to buy it. I'm clearing my store room to make space for more junk..

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

----------

